# Does anyone have the Oklahoma Joe's Bronco Drum Smoker ?



## weev (Mar 4, 2019)

I was at Walmart the other day and the wife and daughter were swimsuit shopping so I ducked out quickly to try and avoid having to answer any of the loaded questions that were heading my way so I headed over to the  grill/smoker area and found this drum smoker    So I was wondering  if anyone had experience with it   It looks kinda solid and is a bit insulated  I dont think the price is to bad at 290$   

 What are your thoughts ?


----------



## SmokinLogs (Mar 4, 2019)

Wow, I’ve never seen that one before. It looks like a pretty cool drum smoker. Oklahoma joes makes other good products. It’s probably got the same good quality. It looks like a solid unit for $290.


----------



## Bigtank (Mar 4, 2019)

Nope 1st one I ever saw. Looks like the air flow might be similar to a Gateway.  I don't have one but I have friends that run them and the trend with them is hot and fast.  check out their website it might be a place to start https://www.gatewaydrumsmokers.com/


----------



## kruizer (Mar 4, 2019)

Brand new product. Check out at Meat Cranium videos.


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 4, 2019)

Looks pretty cool. Does it also have a grate or are you limited to hanging meat


----------



## weev (Mar 4, 2019)

No it also has a grate I just didn't copy a pic of that


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 4, 2019)

I just went to their web site looks nice but a bit small for me. It's 18" dia. Looks well built it will be interesting to see more reviews


----------



## Mrp (Mar 8, 2019)

They have a larger one (Bronco Pro) coming out in June.  178 lbs! Comes in orange too. 

https://www.oklahomajoes.com/smokers-and-grills/drum-smokers


----------



## weev (Mar 8, 2019)

Mrp said:


> They have a larger one (Bronco Pro) coming out in June.  178 lbs! Comes in orange too.
> 
> https://www.oklahomajoes.com/smokers-and-grills/drum-smokers



It's a heavy one  but not sure the 3 inches is worth double the price.  For that price you can get 2 of the regular size ones


----------



## ilmjetfuel (Mar 24, 2019)

Hey Y'all from Coastal North Carolina! I smoked a corned beef brisket on Saint Patrick's day on the bronco. Previous smokes included beer can chickens, ribs, corn, 8lb pork butt and candied smoked bacon. 4 mods were done right out of the box sealing up the intake and exhaust flanges, the intake tube sleeve and sealing the lower barrel to the upper barrel portion. The lid seal did a great job even with 4 temp probe wire coming out for the igrill 2 temperature monitor. Next mod will be retro fitting the intake the accept a flame boss fan blower. More pics to follow as I find them from recent phone downloads to my computer.

Cheers and Beers!


Mike


----------



## ilmjetfuel (Mar 24, 2019)

The biggest drawback of the bronco design that I see is the exhaust port should have been located dead center of the smoker lid as I have noticed temperature variations front to rear of +/- 40 degrees.  Running about 235 degrees at intake and exhaust settings  of 1, I have had 8 hours of controllable temperature using kingsford briquettes. I plan to use royal oak on a future smoke to see if I can increase the usable smoke time.


----------



## stanrisk (Jul 2, 2019)

Mine does a great job at long and short cooks. It likes to be at 250*F which I like.


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 21, 2019)

ilmjetfuel said:


> View attachment 391289
> View attachment 391290
> View attachment 391291
> 
> ...



Maybe add another exhaust on the opposite side and run them halfway?


----------



## hinds90 (Jul 25, 2019)

Love mine!


----------



## bludvlkg (Aug 23, 2019)

Thought I'd chime in on this thread and let you all know that you might get a good bargain on the bronco if you get lucky at Wal Mart. I found a few boxed up near my home for $184...then magically there was a floor model with no apparent issues fully assembled for $103.50. I couldn't pass it up. Glad I got a pickup in May!


----------

